# American Politics



## Greyscale (Jul 11, 2012)

Found this via another site I frequent.

http://www.isidewith.com/

Its a quiz that matches you to your "best" fit America presidential candidate. I'm curious to see where you all stack up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 11, 2012)

I score 82% towards Jill Stein.
Obama 69%
The rent is too damn high guy 55%
Ron Paul 37%
Romney 18%


----------



## Mavren (Jul 11, 2012)

The person I fit best with is myself. I could run for president, but I don't want to start a career in politics. Life is about playing fair, and I gotta give others a chance.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 11, 2012)

Jill Stein: 92%
Obama: 88%
McMillan: 67% 
Paul: 46%
Romney: 13%

85% with Indiana state voters
90% with American voters


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 11, 2012)

Obama: 86%
Jill Stein: 78%
Jimmy McMillan: 55%
Gary Johnson: 46%
Ron Paul: 37%
Mitt Romney: 34%

I'm not sure how legit this is because I didn't know about couple of the "acts" and stuff it was asking about.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 11, 2012)

*Candidates you side with...*

*77%*
*Mitt Romney*

on economic, domestic policy, healthcare, and environmental issues. 

*75%*
*Ron Paul*

on economic, healthcare, and domestic policy issues. 

*74%*
*Gary Johnson*

on economic, healthcare, and domestic policy issues. 

*21%*
*Barack Obama*

on social issues. 


*


Immigration*

I side the most with Ron Paul and Mitt Romney on 66% of immigration issues.

​*Science*

I side the most with Mitt Romney on 63% of science issues.

​*Healthcare*

I side the most with Gary Johnson on 100% of healthcare issues.

​*Social*

I side the most with Barack Obama on 83% of social issues.

​*Domestic Policy*

I side the most with Mitt Romney on 93% of domestic policy issues.

​*The Environment*

I side the most with Mitt Romney on 96% of environmental issues.

​*The Economy*

I side the most with Gary Johnson on 96% of economic issues.

​*Foreign Policy*

I side the most with Mitt Romney on 74% of foreign policy issues.


Take a wild guess who I'm voting for.


----------



## Lightwave (Jul 11, 2012)

96% Stein
88% Obama
69% McMillan


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 11, 2012)

Goodness that system is hilariously flawed.

Folks, if you're looking to find your ideal candidate in a manner that isn't so shoddily assembled and will actually explain what you're voting for please try the following site instead:

http://votesmart.org/voteeasy/


----------



## Ricky (Jul 11, 2012)

politics, marketing...

What's the difference?


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 11, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Goodness that system is hilariously flawed.
> 
> Folks, if you're looking to find your ideal candidate in a manner that isn't so shoddily assembled and will actually explain what you're voting for please try the following site instead:
> 
> http://votesmart.org/voteeasy/



I got the same results with both of those, so I don't see what your issue is.



Ricky said:


> politics, marketing...
> 
> What's the difference?


Not much of one actually.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 11, 2012)

> *Candidates you side with...*
> 
> 83%* Jill Stein
> *on social, science, economic, healthcare, immigration, and domestic policy issues.
> ...


I am pleased and terrified by the last one.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 11, 2012)

hah

Ron Paul would be interesting but he also wants to bring back the gold standard...

(but there's not enough gold)


----------



## Bark (Jul 11, 2012)

Jill Stein 88%
Barack Obama 87%
Stewart Alexander 73%
Ron Paul 43%
Mitt Romney 36%

Don't know how accurate that would be, as I don't particularly keep a close eye on most political matters.


----------



## Transparency (Jul 11, 2012)

*A fair warning to everybody: *over the years I regularly compared notes with friends and it was always the same result, such sites are rigged in favour of fringe parties (mostly various Libertarian outlets) and run by their front organizations. Do not use them.

Watch the debates, the interviews, analyze the candidates' track record. It's the only way to make educated decisions.

You have a two-party system. Nothing can change anything about that in the short term. You have the choice between evil and lesser evil. Make the right choice.


----------



## Cain (Jul 11, 2012)

Obama: 85%
Stein: 75%
Johnson: 68%
Ron Paul: 57%
Alexander: 57%
Romney: 21%

American voters: 36%

Democratic: 85%
Green: 75%
Libertarian: 62%
Republican: 21%

Somehow I expected that.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not American, but I got 91% for Obama. :S


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 11, 2012)

Gary Johnson 77%
Ron Paul 75%
Jill Stein 72%
Barack Obama 70%
Mitt Romney 52%


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 11, 2012)

Mavren said:


> The person I fit best with is myself. I could run for president, but I don't want to start a career in politics. Life is about playing fair, and I gotta give others a chance.



*PFFFFFFFFFFTHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 11, 2012)

1st Jill Stein
2nd Brock Obama
3rd Stewart Alexander


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 11, 2012)

> Who you side with by party... Green 88%, Democrat 80%, Libertarian 61%, Republican 10%



Damn.. I wouldn't expect that, while I apparently agree with a good number of libertarian views (seemingly 61%), I'm at 10% on the GOP. I wouldn't have imagined that there's such a disparity between the two. Shows what I know about US politics these days. I don't even know my top presidential match (Jill Stein lady - 88%). Last I heard about the Green party was that Roseanne Barr wanted to run as their candidate in this election.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

92% Ron Paul
83% Gary Johnson
65% Mitt Romney
16% Obama
And I sided 90% with Libertarian, 65% with Republican, 28% with green, and 16% with Democratic. Lol wasn't expecting that...


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 11, 2012)

Obama - 92%
Jill Stein - 85%
Stewart Alexander - 64%
Ron Paul - 43%
Mitt Romney - 20%
American Voters - 71%

92% Democrat, 85% Green, 53% Libertarian, 20% Republican

Hrmm


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 11, 2012)

Gary Johnson and the Libertarians..... which sounds like an indie rock group.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 11, 2012)

"I side with Gary Johnson on most issues in the 2012 presidential election". (79%)

And then there's Ron Paul in the rear with 74%.

I was shocked.


----------



## Azure (Jul 11, 2012)

Sadly, I ended up agreeing with Ron Paul on about 30% of the issues. That was my highest compatibility rating. Fuck it.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 11, 2012)

Jill Stein - 96%
Stewart Alexander - 85%
Barack Obama - 82%
Ron Paul - 52%
Mitt Romney - 13%


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2012)

an easier political test

1. are you rich?
2. are you dumb?

if yes to either vote romney otherwise vote obama


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 11, 2012)

Lobar said:


> an easier political test
> 
> 1. are you rich?
> 2. are you dumb?
> ...



Don't forget to add racist to that list, it's the main reason my old man is voting for Romney even though he hates Mormons too (but apparently to a lesser degree than black/partially black people).


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jul 11, 2012)

Lobar said:


> an easier political test
> 
> 1. are you rich?
> 2. are you dumb?
> ...



Here is a better way to look at it, "Are you happy with how our country is doing at this time? If so you will vote Obama, if not you will vote Romney."


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Here is a better way to look at it, "Are you happy with how our country is doing at this time? If so you will vote Obama, if not you will vote Romney."



you may wanna double-check question two


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

Lobar said:


> an easier political test
> 
> 1. are you rich?
> 2. are you dumb?
> ...



Not going to get into this because I have better things to do but being unhappy with our current president makes people dumb to you? I completely hate that philosophy of agree with me or your stupid and wrong. And far be it from me to question his impeccable leadership or lest I be labeled stupid or many other things. I will just end with a quote, "To announce that there must be no criticism of the president, or that  we are to stand by the president right or wrong, is not only unpatriotic  and servile, but is morally treasonable to the American public." -  Theodore Roosevelt, 1918


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Not going to get into this because I have better things to do but being unhappy with our current president makes people dumb to you? I completely hate that philosophy of agree with me or your stupid and wrong. And far be it from me to question his impeccable leadership or lest I be labeled stupid or many other things. I will just end with a quote, "To announce that there must be no criticism of the president, or that  we are to stand by the president right or wrong, is not only unpatriotic  and servile, but is morally treasonable to the American public." -  Theodore Roosevelt, 1918



cool speech bro

There's plenty of things to feel Obama has fallen short of expectations on.  What's dumb is thinking that electing the fox president of the henhouse instead would be an improvement, or that it's even a viable alternative.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

Lobar said:


> cool speech bro
> 
> There's plenty of things to feel Obama has fallen short of expectations on.  What's dumb is thinking that electing the fox president of the henhouse instead is would be an improvement, or that it's even an viable alternative.



Although I don't agree 100% with Mitt Romney or any candidate for that manner, closest one I feel is Ron Paul but he's a bit to radical for me, I will say after 4 years of Obama I'm more than ready for someone new in the White House. I wont try to have a political discussion with you though since you've already broken out the name calling so I will just leave it at that and agree to disagree.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 11, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Here is a better way to look at it, "Are you happy with how our country is doing at this time? If so you will vote Obama, if not you will vote Romney."



Uh.... what if you're not happy with how the country is doing because Obama is too conservative?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2012)

85% Obama
76% Jill Stein
[h=5]The Economy[/h]I side the most with Jill Stein on 91% of economic issues.

Moreimportant to me​[h=5]The Environment[/h]I side the most with Barack Obama on 99% of environmental issues.

Somewhatimportant to me​[h=5]Foreign Policy[/h]I side the most with Ron Paul on 94% of foreign policy issues.

Somewhatimportant to me​[h=5]Science[/h]I side the most with Barack Obama on 79% of science issues.

Somewhatimportant to me​[h=5]Social[/h]I side the most with Barack Obama on 98% of social issues.

Somewhatimportant to me​[h=5]Immigration[/h]I side the most with Gary Johnson on 100% of immigration issues.

Somewhatimportant to me​[h=5]Domestic Policy[/h]I side the most with Gary Johnson on 87% of domestic policy issues.

Somewhatimportant to me​[h=5]Healthcare[/h]I side the most with Stewart Alexander andJill Stein on 95% of healthcare issues.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jul 11, 2012)

thoughtmaster said:


> Here is a better way to look at it, "Are you happy with how our country is doing at this time? If so you will vote Obama, if not you will vote Romney."


I think you're drastically overestimating the power of the executive branch. Obviously it's nothing to shake a stick at, but the legislative and particularly the judicial branches tend to be the harder hitters overall, not to mention state and local governments. 

Presidents can make some big marks, but you generally have to look further than that if you really want to understand what's happening. If a person finds themselves thinking, "It's all because of Obama!" but not considering the Congress, Supreme Court, and state/local governments, they're not quite as informed as they might like to think.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 11, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> I think you're drastically overestimating the power of the executive branch. Obviously it's nothing to shake a stick at, but the legislative and particularly the judicial branches tend to be the harder hitters overall, not to mention state and local governments.
> 
> Presidents can make some big marks, but you generally have to look further than that if you really want to understand what's happening. If a person finds themselves thinking, "It's all because of Obama!" but not considering the Congress, Supreme Court, and state/local governments, they're not quite as informed as they might like to think.


Leaders taking wounds for their teams errors

Leaders being ignored by their own team

etc etc


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2012)

Jill Stein 97%
Barack Obama 88%
Stewart Alexander 84%
Ron Pail 30%
Mitt Romney 18%

I'm not wholely familiar with american laws and acts so some of the questions required educated guesses, but the results don't surprise me since american politics are red-shifted towards conservatism on the whole.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 11, 2012)

As much as I'd love to vote with my ideals and pick a third party candidate. Romney in the White House is too risky for me to go with it.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 11, 2012)

Apparently I like Jill Stein? Idfk who that is anyway.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 11, 2012)

She's the Green Party candidate. Stewart Alexander is the Socialist Party candidate.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 11, 2012)

Qoph said:


> As much as I'd love to vote with my ideals and pick a third party candidate. Romney in the White House is too risky for me to go with it.



An AV election system would help prevent the 'spoiler' effect. Unfortunately only 3 countries in the world use this system, probably because the parties in power are keen to prevent lesser parties taking away their votes.


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jul 13, 2012)

*I'm not American ^^ Go Greens!
Candidates you side with...88% - Jill Stein

on environmental, foreign policy, immigration, healthcare, economic, and domestic policy issues. 

85% Barack Obama

on science, environmental, social, healthcare, immigration, and foreign policy issues. 

75% Stewart Alexander

on immigration, healthcare, domestic policy, and foreign policy issues. 

28% **Ron Paul

on domestic policy and foreign policy issues. 

23% Mitt Romney

no major issues. 

80%
American Voters

on social, environmental, foreign policy, and economic issues.




*


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jul 13, 2012)

[h=5]Jill Stein[/h] 					on science, foreign policy, environmental, social, healthcare, economic, and immigration issues. 
 					 				 					82%


					[h=5]Barack Obama[/h] 					on science, social, environmental, and immigration issues. 

 				 					62%

					[h=5]Stewart Alexander[/h] 					on social and environmental issues. 

 				 					61%

					[h=5]Gary Johnson[/h] 					on domestic policy and healthcare issues. 

 				 					59%

					[h=5]Jimmy McMillan[/h] 					on social, domestic policy, healthcare, and economic issues. 

 				 					55%

					[h=5]Ron Paul[/h] 					on domestic policy and healthcare issues. 

 				 					19%

					[h=5]Virgil Goode[/h] 					on domestic policy issues. 

 				 					16%






 					[h=5]Mitt Romney[/h] 					no major issues. 

 					 						81%

						[h=5]Idaho Voters[/h] 						on science, social, foreign policy, environmental, and healthcare issues. 

 				 					87%
 					 					[h=5]American Voters[/h] 					on science, social, foreign policy, healthcare, environmental, and economic issues. 

[h=2]Who you side with by party...[/h] 			 				 					 						88% Green

 					 						82% Democratic

 					 						58% Libertarian

 					 						16% Republican


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 14, 2012)

"Do you support the theory of Evolution?"
i stopped right there. the fact that this is even an issue in your ass backwards country makes me SO mad DX


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 14, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> "Do you support the theory of Evolution?"
> i stopped right there. the fact that this is even an issue in your ass backwards country makes me SO mad DX



So you didn't get down to 'earth round the sun or sun round the earth?' :s


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 14, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> So you didn't get down to 'earth round the sun or sun round the earth?' :s



no. no i didnt :I


----------

